# Not big but a bunch of them here



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

[Got out couple hours Sunday-Of coarse as soon as I left Sun came out and warmed up.But was fun watchin the line run.Added the day to my album.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

business park bluegill. excellent.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Saw those guys in your album. Good job. What fly did you get them on? I picked up some nice Gills and a Bass a week ago before I went to Florida. Here are there pics. Caught them on a Wooly Bugger.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, bluegills on a fly rod is just plain fun.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

This was a toad. Was a freight train on the Fly Rod. 13 1/4in.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> This was a toad. Was a freight train on the Fly Rod. 13 1/4in.


That thing is a beast!!! Nice fish!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> I don't care what anyone says, bluegills on a fly rod is just plain fun.




Confirmed, i found a few good ones at the church pond today


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> Confirmed, i found a few good ones at the church pond today


Surface or subsurface? With the warm days coming up, they should be aggressive on top.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Looks to me like you got a mixed bag of bluegills and sunfish there. The big one looks to be a sunfish. That's an impressive dinner plate!

I got a fat one a year ago and opened it up (for dinner) expecting to find eggs, and instead it was full of parasitic worms. Didn't eat that one.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Surface or subsurface? With the warm days coming up, they should be aggressive on top.


one on a dry, a bunch on a baby bugger drug up from the bottom, then dropped, drug up, dropped, drug up dropped


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I screwed around today. Saw a bunch of Crappie up on top. They are starting to school up. The Gills generally go out deep for a few weeks to feed on the eggs. You can pick up a few of Gills out there in deeper water but I generally target Crappie either on the Fly Rod or Jigging with minnows.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rod Hawg said:


> This was a toad. Was a freight train on the Fly Rod. 13 1/4in.


wow I think thats the biggest gill I ever seen


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> wow I think thats the biggest gill I ever seen


Biggest sunfish you've ever seen.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Andrew S. said:


> Biggest sunfish you've ever seen.


Looks like a redear sunfish.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The pond I fish has mainly Gills. Thats the first Redear I've ever seen from it.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I don't care what anyone says, bluegills on a fly rod is just plain fun.


Yes sir, yes they are!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> This was a toad. Was a freight train on the Fly Rod. 13 1/4in.  [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Whata pig!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> Thats the first Redear I've ever seen from it.


Or the second - take a look at your first picture!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a Pumpkinseedi in the first pic. The difference is tough to tell the difference. Redears have the Red Ear and Bars. Pumpkinseeds have the Red Ear but no Bars. Plus Pumpkinseeds are a little more brightly colored. Sorry if I confuse you.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> Thats a Pumpkinseedi in the first pic. The difference is tough to tell the difference. Redears have the Red Ear and Bars. Pumpkinseeds have the Red Ear but no Bars. Plus Pumpkinseeds are a little more brightly colored. Sorry if I confuse you.


Yes, you're right. When I said "Or the second" I meant "sunfish", but see now that your quote actually said "redear", not just "sunfish".

Very pretty fish.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've caught a few 10in. Pumpkinseeds. Might get one mounted. Cool looking fish.


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

Well RH-Funny you should ask what I caught the fish on-Some day I possible will put a post about my fly tying -But (not to let the cat outta the bag) The Cat in my profile pics name is JoJo-


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL @ cat hair flies!


----------

